# Dog ultrasound scan training day for breeders within travelling distance of Yorkshire



## vetimagesolutions (Nov 15, 2011)

[Please note that while this course will be held in West Yorkshire, we cannot accept any applicants from the Bradford area in order to protect the business of an existing client in this region]

Are you a serious dog breeder? Do you ever wish you could scan your own dogs for pregnancy as early as 26 days, or just be able to place your probe on your bitch's belly and keep an eye on things during whelping? Might you even be interested in offering a pregnancy scanning service to other local breeders?

If any of these things are true - or even if you're just curious - this course is for you.

Taught by of the UK's top ultrasonographers, you will be shown how to:

* Confidently identify pregnancy and - more important - non-pregnancy
* Use a scanner to tell when a bitch is coming into or out of season
* Spot pyometra in its early stages, before it's too late (avoid spaying)
* Know what is normal and what is abnormal, and when to refer your client to a veterinarian

This is a hands-on practical course and you will be given plenty of scanning time under tuition. You do NOT need to own an ultrasound scanner to attend (indeed, this is an ideal opportunity to try out scanners ranging from £995 right up to £5000!).

You will receive a certificate of attendance after completing the day's course. To learn more, please visit the dog breeders' section at Portable veterinary ultrasound, vet ultrasound training, cattle scanner, equine tendon scanner or call Catherine on 0208 432 9802.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd love to do this if I wasn't so far away.........


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I would love to do this aswell but i live in Bradford :mad2:...I don't even like living here...


----------



## vetimagesolutions (Nov 15, 2011)

Where do you live, luvmydogs? If you could email me at [email protected] then I'll have your contact info and can look into arranging one in your area in the future 

I'm sorry, Springers. If you only wanted to scan your own dogs it would be ok but there's no point in us training up several people in one area who all want to go out there and run their own canine scanning business because it would just be unfair to everyone really. If you ever need your dogs scanned though, I know who to recommend!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

vetimagesolutions said:


> Where do you live, luvmydogs? If you could email me at [email protected] then I'll have your contact info and can look into arranging one in your area in the future


Sent email


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

vetimagesolutions said:


> I understand that...Can i ask who you would recommend...PM me if you prefer..Thanks


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Dam im in Bradford too LOL but would love to know of people scanning in my area for sure, please could you PM me the details x


----------



## cpsy (Feb 17, 2012)

Angel pedigrees said:


> Dam im in Bradford too LOL but would love to know of people scanning in my area for sure, please could you PM me the details x


Hi i am scanning in the west yorkshire are ..I live about 4 miles from Bradford ..

Caninepregnancyscanningyorkshire

karen


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats great would you please send me details by PM xxx


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry just seen the link, well i will be intouch when one is needed so thank you for that ))))))


----------



## vetimagesolutions (Nov 15, 2011)

Karen has been on two of our training courses in fact, so she is very experienced in what she does. Her website is here.


----------



## vetimagesolutions (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, we've just had a lady pull out of Wednesday's course (her doggy died under c-section and she is having to hand-rear the pups  ), so have one spare place on Wednesday's course. Please give me a call on my mobile 07584 661 596, or at the office on 0208 432 9802, if you are interested. Please also share with anyone you know who may enjoy such a course.


----------

